# apache-ant-1.7.1 package install problem.



## blumstng (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm running release 7.2 and I'm trying to install apache-ant-1.7.1 through the package system (not ports).  When I run pkg_add, I get:

```
pkg_add: warning: package 'apache-ant-1.7.1' requires 'diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_4', but 'diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02' is installed
```

I downloaded from: http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml
which is supposed to be an official page for the FreeBSD java project.  Is there somewhere to download the "correct" version so that I don't get this warning?  Or, is the warning even important?


----------



## ale (Jul 7, 2009)

Try deleting and reintalling it.
BTW, what is the output of `# pkg_version -l "<"` ?


----------



## blumstng (Jul 7, 2009)

```
diablo-jdk                          <
```

So, there is a jdk installed.  I've tried uninstalling completely both apache_ant and diablo_jdk  The jdk complained on uninstall about:


```
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/applet' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/diablo-
jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/applet'
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)
```

just doing pkg_add on apache_ant gets an error because it can find diablo-jdk.  So, if I went ahead and reinstalled the jdk again.  And, on a pkg_add of apache_ant, I get the same warning as before.


----------



## ale (Jul 7, 2009)

And what is the output of `$ pkg_info -Ix diablo` now?

EDIT:
What is the output of 
	
	



```
egrep '(((^JDK)|(^RELEASE)|(^BUILD))_VERSION)|(PORTREVISION)' /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16/Makefile
```
Can you try installing diablo-jdk from ports?


----------



## blumstng (Jul 7, 2009)

output of "pkg_info -Ix diablo":


```
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02 Java Development Kit 1.6.0_07.02
```

Unfortunately, I have to try to do this without ports.


----------

